# General Questions



## bauer (May 16, 2011)

First of all I would like to say that I have not planned anything. This is an initial idea so bare with me.

If I wanted to move to America what is the best course of action? Mainly by that I mean is it easy to find somewhere to live if you are not in the country and the same for finding work?

I work in the IT field at the moment. I have 1 Microsoft qualification as a server administrator but I am looking to get more very soon. Is it a waste of time to apply for jobs whilst still in England? I mean would a US Employer even consider me over someone who already lives in their country.

The same for somewhere to live, I mean how do people do it. Are there specific sites tailored for this sort of thing or do you just have to live in a hotel for a while until you can find somewhere?

Lastly, I have an American passport from when I was a child and as such can get another one so I assume that is all I need to simply move over there are start working, as far as the legal stuff goes? Please correct me if this is wrong. - My father is American, hence the dual citizenship and before you say it I can't really ask him as I haven't spoken to the chap in about 25 years.

I guess my main question is well, is it just better to move there and then look for work or are their recruiters that would specialise in helping foreginers secure work in the US before moving there? I don't have a lot of money so I couldn't really just move to America and then be out of work for 6 months for example.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

IT is its own realm:>) Yes, there are IT recruiters and be aware that there are several scammers for each real one. I am serious!
Start at square one - get your passport renewed. London Embassy may be your nearest option. Use the search function here to get your US tax reporting up to date. They are kind of funny about that. 
Extended stay hotels run about 250/week for the basics including kitchenette. You will have do do some legwork along the line of drivers license, social security number, phone ... the basics. They are a necessity. How long it will take you to get a job after you have the rest? That depends on your qualifications.


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

bauer said:


> First of all I would like to say that I have not planned anything. This is an initial idea so bare with me.
> 
> If I wanted to move to America what is the best course of action? Mainly by that I mean is it easy to find somewhere to live if you are not in the country and the same for finding work?
> 
> ...


here's a couple of general answers.

If you have american citizenship you can live and work anywhere. there are no restrictions of any kind in the states for folks with legal residency. you can move into an apartment usually within a couple of days after your rent/deposit check clears and they do a background/credit check on you. in some cities there can be hotels that charge a weekly or even monthly rate that can save you money. it really helps if you have some idea where (city) you want to live...it's a big country. then i would look at something like apartment(dot)com or search that cities local realty business's for condo's/homes etc. i don't know of an 'foreigner' specific hiring companies, however, manpower is a national hiring company that can give you some idea about available jobs in whichever area's you find desirable. you can search their web site (if memory serves) for what's available where. there are also a few like jobconnect(dot)com that have listings (google jobs with a local). any city of 50k plus people will, generally, also have a local hiring company. there seems to be lots of IT jobs around especially of the temp kind that might let you get by until you find something permanent. you can also check companies web sites directly. most will have a link for open jobs and a method for applying online. do not, however, expect many companies to pay for your move from overseas.


hope that helps some

phil


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bauer said:


> Lastly, I have an American passport .


i hope you have been filing your US taxes every year
its a requirement of all US citizens anywhere


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bauer said:


> Lastly, I have an American passport from when I was a child and as such can get another one so I assume that is all I need to simply move over there are start working, as far as the legal stuff goes? Please correct me if this is wrong. - My father is American, hence the dual citizenship and before you say it I can't really ask him as I haven't spoken to the chap in about 25 years.


You will also need a social security number. If they didn't get you one at the time you got your passport, apply for one now at the SSA office at the London Office. They take a while and may require extra documentation. While you're there, also look at regularising your relationship with the IRS, who also have a unit in London. Back filing for the last three years or so is usually enough to keep them happy. That's your paperwork taken care of.

As you say, unless you have some unique skill set, the chances of being taken seriously for any job when you're not on the ground are slim. Look to move over with $20-30k in your pocket to an area where your profession is in demand and give it a go.


----------



## bauer (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys you have given me a lot of useful information to go on.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bauer said:


> Thanks for all the help guys you have given me a lot of useful information to go on.


Get on LinkedIn, get on Dice, work you resume to US specs and mention that you do not require sponsorship. Samsung seems to be beefing up but no H1B.


----------

